# Gurley rumors are not true! New proof!



## Swineqhog (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes they are!!!! What an idiot. Don't be too down Dawg nation, you were only looking at a Hardee's Burger Bowl anyway. Get a coach instead of a boy scout leader and you might have some what of a chance.You're kids have witness strictness,morals and values. My kids get to see our team with a crystal ball. What a great age to be an Auburn Fan!! War Eagle! By the way, my tickets to the au/uga game are for sale. I refuse to drive Athens for a scrimmage.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

In 

T


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 9, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Yes they are!!!! What an idiot. Don't be too down Dawg nation, you were only looking at a Hardee's Burger Bowl anyway. Get a coach instead of a boy scout leader and you might have some what of a chance.You're kids have witness strictness,morals and values. My kids get to see our team with a crystal ball. What a great age to be an Auburn Fan!! War Eagle! By the way, my tickets to the an/uga game are for sale. I refuse to drive Athens for a scrimmage.



  You do know Gurley will be back for the Auburn game and so will Sony Michel?  You better delete this post quickly if UGA beats Auburn.  Auburn fans will never forgive you for jinxing this game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Yes they are!!!! What an idiot. Don't be too down Dawg nation, you were only looking at a Hardee's Burger Bowl anyway. Get a coach instead of a boy scout leader and you might have some what of a chance.You're kids have witness strictness,morals and values. My kids get to see our team with a crystal ball. What a great age to be an Auburn Fan!! War Eagle! By the way, my tickets to the an/uga game are for sale. I refuse to drive Athens for a scrimmage.



Might be a good opportunity to scout some of your future players, we prolly gonna kick a few off for one reason or the other. The reason wont matter to AU.


----------



## Swineqhog (Oct 9, 2014)

*an/uga game*

I base my opinions on stats.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 9, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Yes they are!!!! What an idiot. Don't be too down Dawg nation, you were only looking at a Hardee's Burger Bowl anyway. Get a coach instead of a boy scout leader and you might have some what of a chance.You're kids have witness strictness,morals and values. My kids get to see our team with a crystal ball. What a great age to be an Auburn Fan!! War Eagle! By the way, my tickets to the an/uga game are for sale. I refuse to drive Athens for a scrimmage.




If you have to wish for a great player to be suspended to give your team a chance, then you dont have much faith in your team, do you? What kind of fan are you to not want to see the best line up with your best? Typical Auburn fan, cant tell an n from a u. Geez.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm just gonna guess that you weren't an Auburn fan until 2010.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Gurley should have used a bagman.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 9, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> I base my opinions on stats and reallity son.



Dear Auburn fan, 

If you based your opinion on "stats" and what should be spelled as reality, then they would be called facts...not opinion. But hey, you're an Auburn fan, and that says a lot right there.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Might be a good opportunity to scout some of your future players, we prolly gonna kick a few off for one reason or the other. The reason wont matter to AU.





Swineqhog said:


> I base my opinions on stats and reallity son.



Swineqhog you would do well to listen to KY you SHOULD be scouting for future players (especially QBS) because AU is a team that keeps(or pays) players that other SEC teams kick off. Look at Cam Newton he was kicked off FLORIDA the original thug school and was made starting QB (and paid 40 grand) and he took yall straight to a NC. Kudos to AU because when you make a deal with the devil it seams to last a while


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Isn't it funny that all of these names show up for the very first time on the forum tonight? Never around to take a beating when "their" team hits the bump but quick to show up and dish it when others are. There is a name for this but it's not allowed on the forum.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2014)

I would like to wish all teams the best this season. Good luck to all!


----------



## Swineqhog (Oct 9, 2014)

*auburn*

Send Gurley to Auburn. I guarantee ya Gus will play him!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I would like to wish all teams the best this season. Good luck to all!



We don't have much luck left Brown, don't give it all away.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Isn't it funny that all of these names show up for the very first time on the forum tonight? Never around to take a beating when "their" team hits the bump but quick to show up and dish it when others are. There is a name for this but it's not allowed on the forum.



I'm just trying to decide whether he really wants to sell his tickets or not. We got those rules and whatnot about stuff for sale.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

He'd play Gurley.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We don't have much luck left Brown, don't give it all away.



I'm just we still have Douglas in BF to carry us


----------



## Swineqhog (Oct 9, 2014)

*auburn*

Give it up boys. There is no good response to the truth.


----------



## Swineqhog (Oct 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> He'd play Gurley. I'm getting tired of UGA shooting themselves in the foot with suspensions look at AU when Newton gets accused of something they back him and say there's nothing to see here. Georgia on the other hand says let's open up the program and let EVERYONE see what's happening behind the curtain. Reward AU 1 NC UGA 1 future weedeater bowl championship



Best response I've ever seen by a uga fan.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Send Gurley to Auburn. I guarantee ya Gus will  pay him!



Fixed it for you....


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just trying to decide whether he really wants to sell his tickets or not. We got those rules and whatnot about stuff for sale.



You got your hands full tonight brother.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> See ya...


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 9, 2014)

I think many of you now have a reason to pull
For state this weekend. Hailstate


----------



## Swineqhog (Oct 9, 2014)

*Auburn*

Bye ladies. Thanks for the hour of entertainment.I've already gotten bored with this crappy forum.  I'll be back on in 6 months.After auburn has won another National Title of course.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Bye ladies. Thanks for the hour of entertainment.I've already gotten bored with this crappy forum.  I'll be back on in 6 months.After auburn has won another National Title of course.



Bet it won't be under that name.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 9, 2014)

Not a dawgs fan here (at all), with that said, I do think the rule is a little silly, but rules are rules I guess, I would hate for the kid to lose what he has worked for over $400 or whatever it was, my vols are gonna whip you dawgs, eventually lol. By the way I think nic is a pretty cool gentleman, no need for the unecassary comments.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> He'd play Gurley. I'm getting tired of UGA shooting themselves in the foot with suspensions look at AU when Newton gets accused of something they back him and say there's nothing to see here. Georgia on the other hand says let's open up the program and let EVERYONE see what's happening behind the curtain. Reward AU 1 NC UGA 1 future weedeater bowl championship



the gus bus don't run over its own----the richt bus does


T


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Throwback said:


> the gus bus don't run over its own----the richt bus does
> 
> 
> T



The first true statement you've said in weeks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Get a coach instead of a boy scout leader and you might have some what of a chance.You're kids have witness strictness,morals and values. My kids get to see our team with a crystal ball. What a great age to be an Auburn Fan!!



That is about the dumbest thing I've ever read on this forum!

What a great age to be an Auburn fan? 

You obviously have never stepped on the Auburn campus except to watch a football game!

So what you are saying is it's ok to have Idiots be the face of your program as long as they win games... 

You can keep your crystal ball and notice it's 1 crystal ball... And you had to pay and pick up that player as a reject to get that ball.

It must suck to be the step kids of your state and do ANYTHING to trump Bama...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Bet it won't be under that name.




Nope!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

What Browning said.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2014)

Wonder what the hold up is?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Wonder what the hold up is?



Probably be a while before the whole truth comes out.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Probably be a while before the whole truth comes out.



that's never stopped folks in the political forum from figuring out what happened

T


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

The only reason that Auburn players don't get caught selling autographs for $400 is that they already have $250,000 in a bank account somewhere. I hate bandwagon Barners worse that delusional Dawgs.

I am no Georgia fan, but I will never understand why a kid can't sell his OWN autograph. It's not like he has time for a job while he is playing college football.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

Throwback said:


> that's never stopped folks in the political forum from figuring out what happened
> 
> T



The political forum provides instant prescience the minute you enter it. I've seen complete idiots elevated to Rhodes Scholar status after there first post in there. The Sports forum is a lot like it except in here the highest you can go is Phi Beta Kappa from Furman.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 9, 2014)

Nick B. is one of the good guys. One of the more lenient admins that would often give you an opportunity to clean up and fix up before handing out an infraction. He maintained that woodys is a family place where people of all ages and backgrounds can participate and be treated with respect. That's the way the forum is supposed to be, it hasn't gone to pot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The political forum provides instant prescience the minute you enter it. I've seen complete idiots elevated to Rhodes Scholar status after there first post in there. The Sports forum is a lot like it except in here the highest you can go is Phi Beta Kappa from Furman.



Does Furman have a fb team?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll see your Auburn:






and raise you a Florida State:


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 10, 2014)

Essentially under NCAA rules he is no longer an amateur athelete and can no longer play college football in the NCAA.
If true it will be a permanent suspension, not just a few games.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> Essentially under NCAA rules he is no longer an amateur athelete and can no longer play college football in the NCAA.
> If true it will be a permanent suspension, not just a few games.




http://www.businessinsider.com/coll...e-signed-hundreds-of-items-for-dealers-2013-8

T


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Wild Turkey said:


> Essentially under NCAA rules he is no longer an amateur athelete and can no longer play college football in the NCAA.
> If true it will be a permanent suspension, not just a few games.



Not true.  If no agent involved, if he was paid 400~700, he would have to sit out 10% of the games.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not true.  If no agent involved, if he was paid 400~700, he would have to sit out 10% of the games.


Correct. sort of....
It is kind of like taxes.  The NCAA has a "rate tariff" so to speak,
$400.01-$700.00 is 4 games.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

Dawg fans:

It's best to just ignore these types of threads.  Brace yourselves, there will be more.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Might be a good opportunity to scout some of your future players, we prolly gonna kick a few off for one reason or the other. The reason wont matter to AU.







rhbama3 said:


> I'm just trying to decide whether he really wants to sell his tickets or not. We got those rules and whatnot about stuff for sale.



YES!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 11, 2014)

Swinehog is just a wannabe fan.  He likes thugs in his program.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 11, 2014)

throwback said:


> that's never stopped folks in the political forum from figuring out what happened
> 
> t



huh!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2014)

Like someone else said you make it easy to say #hailstate.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 11, 2014)

Wonder what he thinks about his mighty burners now.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 11, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Yes they are!!!! What an idiot. Don't be too down Dawg nation, you were only looking at a Hardee's Burger Bowl anyway. Get a coach instead of a boy scout leader and you might have some what of a chance.You're kids have witness strictness,morals and values. My kids get to see our team with a crystal ball. What a great age to be an Auburn Fan!! War Eagle! By the way, my tickets to the au/uga game are for sale. I refuse to drive Athens for a scrimmage.



The Fat Lady is warming up.  But don't be down Auburn Nation.  War Eagle has turned out to be a "tweety bird".


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Wonder what he thinks about his mighty burners now.



He won't be back.  His type crawls out from under a rock to mock others, then retreats.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey. Hello. Where'd he go. What do you think bout them tigers now. Go dawgs


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Probably good he wasn't there to see that. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

How was the scrimmage hog?


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Nov 15, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> How was the scrimmage hog?


yep looked like a scrimmage


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 15, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Bye ladies. Thanks for the hour of entertainment.I've already gotten bored with this crappy forum.  I'll be back on in 6 months.After auburn has won another National Title of course.



You can't even win the SEC West! Or the SEC. Or the UGA-AU game....

34-7 ring a bell silenthog?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> He won't be back.  His type crawls out from under a rock to mock others, then retreats.



You need to ask yourself, does my pie hole make me look dumb.  If the answer is yes, you might want to open it less often.

Gurley came back and he ran over and through the war-tiggers.


----------

